# need coaches critique



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Draw looks a little long. The knock of your arrow is past the corner of your mouth. And do you have a solid anchor on your face. As far as the release and follow through go, it looks great. But hey, if your pounding the "x"....let it eat.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for your time and reply, I will check the draw length to be sure. Just trying to learn this b/t release.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

actually the dl was a little long, thanks for noticing.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

mttc08 said:


> actually the dl was a little long, thanks for noticing.


I bet I've changed my draw at least 4-5 times trying to get my bt to work properly. I only make small changes. I am able to get on target, aim, aim, aim, start the motor, aim, aim, aim - POP!! it' gone. I try hard to stay in a 4-8 second range. To activate my release is merely done by squeezing the back, and not much. No hand movement. My best is 58 "x"'s with pins, but Im pushing hard for 60. I'll have to shoot at least a 300/59 both days to win nationals.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm not at the level that you are at but, hope to get there someday.
Good luck in the nationals.
Once I get everything where it needs to be I expect great things from myself.


----------

